# Nervende SPAM-Mails werden zuviel - Spamfilter?



## schwalbe93 (7 März 2009)

Guten Mittag,

ich habe paar E-Mail-Addressen und bin besonders von einer sehr genervt, da ich dauernt werbe(SPAM)-Post bekomme.

Ich kriege SPAM, wie sicherlich jeder. Ich meine, dass ich mehr Spam erhalte als erwünschtes. 

Also das bekomme ich fast wöchentlich:
*Führerschein
*Geldbonus
...

Nützt abbestellen was, wenns angeboten wird?

Nagut, ich will es besser Filtern, was anderes funktioniert nicht totsicher! Ich bin für ne Blacklist(Negativliste). Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen, wie ich das am Besten anstelle. Mein System: Ubuntu Linux!

Gruß,

schwalbe


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nervende SPAM-Mails werden zuviel - Spamfilter?*

Schau mal beim Nachbarforum rein, die sind darauf spezialisiert
Kategorie:Mailspam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## drboe (7 März 2009)

*AW: Nervende SPAM-Mails werden zuviel - Spamfilter?*



schwalbe93 schrieb:


> Also das bekomme ich fast wöchentlich:


Es gibt sie also wirklich, diejenigen die nur wöchentlich belästigt werden. Bei anderen schlägt Müll leider täglich auf. 



schwalbe93 schrieb:


> Nützt abbestellen was, wenns angeboten wird?


Im Gegenteil! Man bestätigt, dass die Adresse existiert und der Dreck gelesen wird .



schwalbe93 schrieb:


> Nagut, ich will es besser Filtern, was anderes funktioniert nicht totsicher! Ich bin für ne Blacklist(Negativliste). Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen, wie ich das am Besten anstelle. Mein System: Ubuntu Linux!


SpamAssassin

M. Boettcher


----------

